# super emotional



## Philly8 (Mar 16, 2010)

My 2.5 y/o son is here visiting me for a couple weeks. I LOVEEE having him here and he is an absolute joy. He was so happy to see me. He has been down in Georgia for the past few months with my wife, so I've only gotten to see him once a month or so.

I seem to be ok when I'm here alone oddly enough, but when he's up here with me, the slightest mention of his mommy, him just saying "i love u daddy", etc sets me off and I just break down crying. I want to be with him EVERY day. Not just once a month. It's not just him. I want my wife too. I love them both to death and I want my FAMILY back.

I feel so much guilt about letting my marriage get to this point and causing my wife to lose her husband and my son not to have his daddy anytime he needs him. I am a total wreck when I hand him back off to his mother and say goodbye to them both and she knows it tears me up to no end.

I guess I don't really have a question...just posting some thoughts...

I don't think I've quite reached the "depression" stage, however. I'm still eating, sleeping, etc....I'm just consumed with huge amounts of guilt, emotion, etc. I try my best not to let my son see me get emotional, but man it's hard.


----------

